

Ask HN: I'm looking for an objective-c/iOS development tutor. - allsystemsgo

It would likely have to be over skype or something of the like.<p>Any experienced tutors out there in this area? Thanks.
======
andymoe
A friend of mine does this. My email is in my profile if you would like an
introduction. He actually moved to Hawaii so it would probably have to be via
Skype. Not 100pct sure he is still taking on students but it's worth an email.

